

$200 Linux PC at Walmart sells out - rms
http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/11/12/2235200&threshold=3

======
mynameishere
Grr. Idiots. Keep linux on the server side. The billions of dollars that ma,
pa, uncle sam, and MegaCorp spend on windows is beneficial to all of us.
Replace Windows with a zero-dollar system and you're going to have 10,000+
MSFT programmers dumped on the labor market.

It's not that simple, of course, but the irrational hatred of Microsoft seems
to prevent its critics from putting one and two together.

~~~
jetpack
So you'd rather be using an inferior OS that has no competition and costs
$400? Either that or you have a lot of MSFT stock.

The market will take care of itself. Windows is _severely_ overpriced, and at
least the low end PC market will most likely be taken over by Linux in the
near future. An average OEM Windows license costs $40 I believe. That $40 (or
less) may be the entire profit margin in a $200 PC. Microsoft's free ride on
OEMs is finally coming to an end.

For the record I use all of the Big Three: Windows, Linux (Ubuntu), and Mac.
My personal opinion is that Mac OS X beats the other two hands down as a
consumer desktop OS.

~~~
mynameishere
_you'd_

Where do I say "me"? To repeat myself:

 _ma, pa, uncle sam, and MegaCorp_

